

16 years with Flash Renamer – A development retrospective - rlv-dan
http://www.rlvision.com/blog/16-years-with-flash-renamer-a-development-retrospective/

======
rlv-dan
I wrote this blog post a week ago and thought some people here might enjoy
reading it.

